# [Sfida] Chi ha + roba installata?

## koma

Questa è la  mia  :Very Happy: 

Totale 211 elementi  :Smile: 

Potete partecipare con un 

```
 cat /var/cache/edb/world
```

```
media-plugins/xmms-iris

x11-base/xdirectfb

net-www/opera

media-sound/xmms

[snip]

x11-misc/fbdesk

net-p2p/lopster

net-irc/xchat

sys-apps/hotplug

```

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> Questa è la  mia 
> 
> Totale 211 elementi 
> 
> Potete partecipare con un 
> ...

 

Penso che un:

```

#wc -l /var/cache/edb/world

```

sia migliore ai fini della leggibilità del thread

----------

## MyZelF

mmmh... preferirei non vincere questa sfida

```
$ cat /var/cache/edb/world | wc -l

140

```

Comunque visto che il world file non mi sembra un buon metro:

```
$ qpkg -I | wc -l

456

```

 :Shocked: 

Vado ad unmergere un po' di porcate...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## koma

ok ci sto 

```
KomaPC koma $ qpkg -I | wc -l 

670

```

----------

## knefas

```

knefas $ cat /var/cache/edb/world | wc -l 

173

```

che porcate  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

/me per ora r0xa sugli altri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> /me per ora r0xa sugli altri 

 

Non sono sicuro che sia un motivo di vanto  :Razz: 

Comunque:

```
# wc -l /var/cache/edb/world 

125 /var/cache/edb/world

# qpkg -I | wc -l

405

```

Ok, mi sa che anche io dovró immergere qualcosina  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
sssr linux # wc -l /var/cache/edb/world 

91 /var/cache/edb/world

sssr linux # qpkg -I | wc -l

346
```

----------

## anborn

```
qpkg -I | wc -l 

252
```

Yesss...!  :Laughing: 

Anb

----------

## Cagnulein

```
qpkg -I | wc -l

450
```

orami la mia povera gentoo è diventato un bidone dell'immondizia  :Sad: 

----------

## koma

intendevo dire che il mio HD è il re dei cassonetti dei rifiuti ho una tale quantità di roba che potrei cancellare file a caso e funzionerebbe comunque tutto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## toro

oddio... sono proprio l'ultimo degli ultimi...  :Sad: 

```

$ wc -l /var/cache/edb/world 

60

```

```

$ qpkg -I | wc -l

200

```

ho capito... devo darci dentro di emerge!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *toro wrote:*   

> ho capito... devo darci dentro di emerge! 

 

Se hai tutto quello che ti serve non vedo perche'.

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

>  ...che potrei cancellare file a caso e funzionerebbe comunque tutto... 

 

Ricorda, Murhy ti guarda dall'alto...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    ...che potrei cancellare file a caso e funzionerebbe comunque tutto...  
> 
> Ricorda, Murhy ti guarda dall'alto...  

 appena becco murphy lo uccido   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## disaster

la mia gentoo e' da oltre un anno che riesce a sopportarli  :Very Happy: 

ma la mia 56k fa veramente fatica a reggere l'emerge world -uD  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# qpkg -I | wc -l
> 
> 710
> ...

 

----------

## gaffiere

eccoci qua, Middle-Earth a rapporto con: 

```
Middle-Earth root # qpkg -I | wc -l

382

```

saggitta è spento (portatile) e nn ho voglia di accenderlo ora , cmq dovrebbero essere di meno   :Very Happy: 

seeyya

----------

## toro

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *toro wrote:*   ho capito... devo darci dentro di emerge!  
> 
> Se hai tutto quello che ti serve non vedo perche'.

 

il gusto della sfida!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pascalbrax

tsk... io vi batto tutti!  :Razz: 

```

root@hyades pascal # qpkg -I | wc -l

bash: qpkg: command not found

0

```

/me va a sistemare qualche cosuccia...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jdoe

```

jdoe@waste-bin jdoe $ qpkg -I | wc -l

665

jdoe@waste-bin jdoe $

```

/me deve fare pulizia

----------

## pascalbrax

vabbe' mi sono arrangiato con questo:

```

root@hyades pascal # emerge -upe world | grep ebuild -c

459

```

vale lo stesso?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

```
zuglio@Scrofina: ~> qpkg -I | wc -l

488
```

----------

## Diggs

```

gentoo / # cat /var/cache/edb/world | wc -l

56

gentoo / #

```

Me sa che vinco il Tapino d'Oro eeehe   :Laughing: 

----------

## blueocean

```
bash-2.05b# qpkg -I | wc -l

649

```

Devo darmi da fare ora installo tutti i giochi presenti nel portage  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

```
cerri@cerrito on GSM [07:23:47] abiword $ qpkg -I | wc -l

707
```

Ho provato di tuttoooooooooooooooooooo  :Shocked: 

XpDE, XFCE-4, Gnome 2.4, KDE 3.1.5, KDE 3.2.0... e tutto funziona alla grande...  :Cool:  MITICO!

----------

## shev

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> root@hyades pascal # qpkg -I | wc -l
> ...

 

Devi emergere gentoolkit, l'utility in questione fa parte di tale pacchetto.

```
$ qpkg -I | wc -l 

296
```

/me che fa selezione   :Cool: 

----------

## koma

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cerri@cerrito on GSM [07:23:47] abiword $ qpkg -I | wc -l
> 
> ...

 Damn mi hai battuto

----------

## Peach

```
peach root # qpkg -I | wc -l

482
```

/me che sente il bisogno di fare più selezione...  :Wink: 

----------

## b10m

$ qpkg -I | wc -l

293

E ho finito lo spazio su disco  :Sad: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

```
 # qpkg -I | wc -l

670
```

argh...maledetto gnome e cazzatine varie   :Cool: 

----------

## paolo

```
 qpkg -I | wc -l 

452

```

Paolo, minimalista fallito...  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.

----------

## cerri

Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulizia!!!!

```
cerrito on GSM [17:31:36] root # qpkg -I | wc -l

642
```

----------

## kaosone

eheh anche io sono un po indetro 

```
[kaosone@nazgul][~$]qpkg -I | wc -l

605

```

----------

## hardskinone

```
qpkg -I | wc -l

335

```

Bella li... mi vanno a genio queste cose   :Laughing: 

----------

## alexbr

```
mrxalex root # qpkg -I | wc -l

    449
```

/me che con questo post diventa Tux's lil' helper  :Cool: 

----------

## Thrain

```

root@Arda root # qpkg -I | wc -l

367

```

Gentoo appena ripulita  :Cool:  .

Certo potrei avere qualche app in meno ma non so da quale cominciare  :Very Happy:  .

Tra l'altro con l'ultimo emerge -DUuv world ho dovuto emergere un sacco di doppioni di librerie... chissà perchè poi...

 :Question:  Misteri...  :Exclamation: 

----------

## mcvash

```

 qpkg -I | wc -l

258

```

Pochi ma buoni  :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

```

root@silian silian # qpkg -I | wc -l

    390

```

Questo sul fisso.... aspettate di vedere sul powerbook.. heheheh (infatti fra un po' rimetto su gentoo da 0 perche' c'e' troppo casino su quel powerbook...)

[OT] Avete visto che roba i temi che si mettono con emerge windowmaker-themes????   :Shocked: 

Date un occhi a 3white e poi sappiatemi dire...   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Cool:   ma e' legale? [/OT]

----------

## Gavrila

qpkg -I | wc -l 

435

 :Mad: 

----------

## emix

/me che ci tiene ad avere un sistema pulito  :Cool: 

```
bash-2.05b$ qpkg -I | wc -l

252
```

----------

## [m0nt0]

beh, non sapendo quale metro usate:

```

monto@m0nt0 monto $ wc -l /var/cache/edb/world

227 /var/cache/edb/world

monto@m0nt0 monto $ qpkg -I | wc -l

606

```

più che altro sono prove di programmi che funzionano, mi piacciono e non cancellero mai, anche se li userò una vola all'anno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

```

sul portatile:

qpkg -I | wc -l 

340

sul "firewall":

qpkg -I | wc -l

123

```

quelli sul portatile sono troppi.

Quelli sul firewall mi sa che ne caverò un altro po'

 :Cool: 

----------

## leon_73

 *toro wrote:*   

> oddio... sono proprio l'ultimo degli ultimi... 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ wc -l /var/cache/edb/world 
> ...

 

Ti ricordo la politica della FIAT per la panda.

Pochi pezzi = poche possibilita' che si rompano...  :Wink: 

Leo

----------

## zioponics

raga, 

arrivvooooooo   :Laughing: 

```
salieri root # qpkg -I | wc -l

580
```

Ogni tanto mi scelgo una categoria e mi installo tutto quello che mi sembra simpatico o utile. Per fortuna ho scoperto l'opzione --oneshot......

----------

## sendai

considerando che...

ven. scorso formattato disco e iniziato a re-installare tutto,

sab. & dom. emerge/emerge/emerge...

lun. al lavoro con tutto il necessario (Web Develop Kit: Apache,Mysql, Gimp,Quanta,etc...)

e ancora mancano ancora tutte le *catzatineperditempo* che uso abitualmente...

```

qpkg -I | wc -l

334

```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## akiross

```

# wc -l /var/cache/edb/world

178 /var/cache/edb/world

# qpkg -I | wc -l

643

```

bhe dai... in fondo io ho diversi interessi  :Very Happy: 

pero'... potrei sempre passare in testa alla classifica con un

#emerge entire-portage-tree

 :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

```
root@FreshWater silian87 # qpkg -I | wc -l

    445

```

Prima della ripulita (renistallare tutto) sul portatile. Vedremo dopo...

----------

## ares

```

wc -l /var/cache/edb/world

122

qpkg -I | wc -l

416

l * | wc -l     ( nella ~ )

1060

```

E io che pensavo di avere un casino di roba inutile

----------

## flyinspirit001

dopo aver installato gdesklets e gentool kit la situazione è passata da

```
  emerge -upe world |grep ebuild -c

235
```

a 

```
  emerge -upe world |grep ebuild -c

287
```

la la domanda sorge spontanea: come mai qpkg -I |wc -l mi da 290?  :Shocked: 

adios y suerte

----------

## bld

bld@oxygen bld $ qpkg -I | wc -l 

317

azz..  :Shocked: 

e dire che uso fluxbox.. ma possiamo fare una specie di statistica per vedere quale sarebbe la media di pkg? Dovrei essere preocupato?

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pelon's

Ed ecco i pc ... : del mio collaga :

```
# wc -l /var/cache/edb/world

80 /var/cache/edb/world

# qpkg -I | wc -l

376

# uptime

 10:56:45 up 112 days,  1:25,  5 users,  load average: 0.13, 0.18, 0.14

```

e il mio ...

```
# wc -l /var/cache/edb/world

173 /var/cache/edb/world

# qpkg -I | wc -l

521

```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Thrain

NB: Sotto consiglio dei moderatori, sposto in questa reply il thread che 

avevo aperto...

Eccomi qui,

che ne dite di espandere la sfida a "qualsiasi" cosa che sia presente sul 

nostro pc  :Very Happy:  ?

Della serie:

Chi ha più... nel suo pc?

Potete inserire l'output di qualsiasi programma in pipe con "wc -l" o simili...

e vediamo un po' quanta roba c'è sul nostro pc

Per quanto mi riguarda, ad esempio:

```

root@Arda emanuele # locate /* | wc -l              // File presenti su /

405345

root@Arda emanuele # locate /.* | wc -l             // File nascosti

16592

```

Il bello sta nel potere inserire quante regexp possiate inventarvi... il 

numero di file html... il numero di eseguibili... fate voi... basta che sia un 

numero grande  :Very Happy: 

Vediamo un po' che sapete fare  :Very Happy:  !

Ciao

----------

## flyinspirit001

va qui ke popò di roba...e io che pensavo di aver installato solo ilm minimo indispensabile... :Shocked: 

```

root@gentoo-redgs0# locate /* | wc -l              

410063

root@gentoo-redgs0 # locate /.* | wc -l             

3558

root@gentoo-redgs0 #qpkg -I |wc -l

298

```

----------

## gutter

```

morpheus root # qpkg -I | wc -l

455

morpheus root # locate /.* | wc -l

5977

morpheus root # locate /* | wc -l

382225

```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

```

root@INSPIRON8600 # qpkg -I |wc -l

363

root@INSPIRON8600 # locate /* | wc -l

333049

root@INSPIRON8600 # locate /.* | wc -l

11250

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

Dopo presunte pulizie di primavera pre-webbit

```
$ qpkg -I | wc -l

305

$ locate /.* | wc -l

6323

$ locate /* | wc -l

341180

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## il_guru

```
root@torre ilguru # qpkg -I | wc -l

302
```

non troppi ma devo migliorare... pulizia!!!!!!!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi sa che e' ora di fare pulizia anche per me  :Very Happy: 

```
# qpkg -I | wc -l 

410

# locate /.* | wc -l

14893

# locate /* | wc -l 

401665
```

----------

## RockSteady

```
# qpkg -I | wc -l

439

wc -l /var/cache/edb/world

73 /var/cache/edb/world

# locate /.* | wc -l

18137

# locate /* | wc -l

433875

```

----------

## koma

```
# qpkg -I | wc -l 

765

```

Non aggiungo altro

----------

## Thrain

Suvvia un po' di fantasia  :Very Happy: 

```

// Dimenticatolo:

emanuele@Arda emanuele $ qpkg -v -I | wc -l

353

// File html (della serie... quanta documentazione ho installato????)

emanuele@Arda emanuele $ locate *.html | wc -l

35500

// Non uso p2p... ma qualcosa lo scarico...

emanuele@Arda emanuele $ locate *.tar.* *.zip | wc -l

506

// Quanti file fanno parte dei pacchetti installati con emerge (impiega un po')... e forse non è corretto...

emanuele@Arda emanuele $ qpkg -l | sort -u | wc -l

188797

```

Eccetera...

PS: per masochisti, il comando:

EDIT: qui avevo scritto "locate bin" invece di "locate /*" ... le reply successive son dovute a quell'errore  :Rolling Eyes: 

```

for i in `locate /*` ; do file $i ; done | grep executable | wc -l

```

dovrebbe indicarvi quanti file eseguibili son presenti sul pc... ma occhio che impiega mooooooolto tempo...

----------

## randomaze

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> for i in `locate bin` ; do file $i ; done | grep executable | wc -l
> ...

 

Forse così é più rapido:

```

for i in `locate bin` ; [ -x $i ] && echo $i ; done | wc -l

```

e comunque si é sbagliato, non conta gli eseguibili fuori dalle directory (s)bin e conta anche il file /home/pippo/binario_ferroviario.jpg

----------

## flyinspirit001

randomaze..utilizzando il tuo codice rivisitato da syntax error near unexpected token '[' 

mentre quello di thrain a me da 0...

dove sto sbagliando?  :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> randomaze..utilizzando il tuo codice rivisitato da syntax error near unexpected token '[' 
> 
> 

 

L'ho scritto alla cieca  :Rolling Eyes:  e ho perso un "do". Riprova così:

```

for i in `locate bin` ; do [ -x $i ] && echo $i ; done | wc -l

```

----------

## Thrain

Randomaze il tuo comando cerca solo all'interno delle cartelle bin... per

esempio gli eseguibili in etc non li conta... comunque alla fine mi pare

che il soldo non valga la candela  :Very Happy:  ...

----------

## randomaze

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Randomaze il tuo comando cerca solo all'interno delle cartelle bin... per
> 
> esempio gli eseguibili in etc non li conta... comunque alla fine mi pare
> 
> che il soldo non valga la candela  ...

 

Lo so, lo avevo fatto come commento a quello postato da te:

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e comunque si é sbagliato, non conta gli eseguibili fuori dalle directory (s)bin e conta anche il file /home/pippo/binario_ferroviario.jpg

 

se vuoi farlo su tutto devi usare locate /* (come da post precedenti...)

----------

## Thrain

Ops! Scusami avevo pastato nella mia reply il comando sbagliato... volevo 

scrivere "locate /*" non "locate bin"  :Embarassed: 

Sorry  :Rolling Eyes:  ora correggo

----------

## kaosone

```

[kaosone@nazgul][~$]qpkg -I | wc -l 

921

[kaosone@nazgul][~$]ls | wc -l 

853

[kaosone@nazgul][~$]locate /.* | wc -l 

37821

```

e proprio rieri ho formattato l'hd da 160 giga senno immaginate voi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## toro

non c'e' niente da fare... sto diventando sempre piu' scarso  :Smile: 

```

# qpkg -I -v | wc -l

193

```

```

# locate /* | wc -l

258879

```

```

# locate /.* | wc -l

1929

```

qualcuno mi consiglierebbe qualche porcata da installare?!?   :Razz:   :Cool: 

----------

## kaosone

aggiungo

```

[kaosone@nazgul][~$]ps aux | wc -l

145

[kaosone@nazgul][~$]locate /* | wc -l 

(va da 20 minuti e non accenna a smettere, quando e pronto edito :asd: )

ha finito

[kaosone@nazgul][~$]locate /* | wc -l 

986698

```

----------

## xchris

tempo di pulizie?

```

# qpkg -I  | wc -l

658

```

ciao

----------

## Danilo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> qualcuno mi consiglierebbe qualche porcata da installare?!?
> 
> 

 

Se vuoi proprio una porcata:  Windows XP? Comprensiva di patch ovvio...  :Wink: 

Ed ecco i miei ...

```

# locate /* | wc -l

830513

qpkg -I -v | wc -l

545

locate /.* | wc -l

21329

```

Mi sto tenendo stretto vista la cronica mancanza di spazio (prima o poi mi decidero' x un hd da 80/120)

----------

## idonda

```
bash-2.05b# qpkg -I | wc -l

503

```

----------

## zioponics

sul desktop, in quanto a cazzate installate non scherzo...

```

salieri root # qpkg -I |wc -l              

626

salieri root # locate /*|wc -l

1197112

salieri root # locate /.*|wc -l

29304

```

e questo invece é il mio server :

```

bigdog root # qpkg -I |wc -l

179

bigdog root # locate /*|wc -l

927050

bigdog root # locate /.*|wc -l

13425

```

cmq, ho un pacco di file xché ho un paio di filesystems per gli UML  :Wink: 

----------

## darkimage

```

darkimage@alpha darkimage $ qpkg -I | wc -l

324

```

evvabè

----------

